# Unbelievable Deal on Sonax 5 Liter Full Effect



## detailersdomain

Okay guys this one will not last long at all. Stock up big on Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner 5 Liter!

You can now buy Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner 5 Liter 
Reg Price: $99.95

Sale Price: $89.95
*
Save $10!*

You can now buy Sonax 5 Liter Wheel Cleaner (2 Refills) 

Reg Price: $199.95

Sale Price: $129.95.

*SAVE $70!
*









Starts Now

Ends Sat 4/16/2011

Enjoy!


----------

